# PRO Falcon Carbon Rails with S-works Seatpost (carbon version)



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Has anyone tried a PRO carbon rail saddle in this seatpost? I just got a 2016 Tarmac (pics once finished) and this saddle won't clamp properly. It's labeled "carbon rails" right on it, and it clamps fine on the stock carbon saddle.

The falcon is a 7x9 but when clamped it rocks fore and aft. Tried a second NIB falcon as well, same deal. 

What gives?

Shimano wasn't aware of any issue.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

It doesn't matter what a seapost says on it, if it clamps from the sides it is not for carbon rails. Posts like the 3T difflock ones that clamp from the sides instead of from the top and bottom should never be used with carbon rails.

Not sure how your clamp works but it needs to clamp the top and bottom of the rails as it's tightened, not the sides. Chances are that yours is a bad design which clamps from the sides and you should switch it to one that's designed correctly.


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Agreed, but the s-works seatpost clearly says "carbon rails" on it, and they spec their bike with carbon rail'd saddle. It clamps just fine on the s-works saddle. The clamp for AL rails is different.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Not all carbon rails are the same. Some are 7x10, some are 7x9, some are 7x8.7, some are 7x9.8, you get the idea. Now you can probably understand my comment better.

Buy a better seatpost, one that had proper designers. Do you want suggestions?


----------



## salesguy (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting, be nice if PRO listed their spec (they don't seem to).

I'll stick with the spesh saddle for now. Their seatpost looks great with the frame.

Cheers


----------

